

Snip2Code launches the new code snippets tool for Notepad++ - cghersi
http://www.snip2code.com/Static/Downloads#notepadpp_plugin

======
sungminchokr
I think storing and sharing code in snippets is a genuinely good idea. Looking
forward to seeing the database grow further!

------
TexasH1931
Definitely +1 for Snip2Code: it is saving me tons of time looking for the best
snippet and it is also giving me a truly powerful and engaging user
experience. I have tried other apps to search and collect snippets but
Snip2Code is definitely a MUST!

------
raiz1982
This definitely solves my coding problems, and works great also in other IDEs
like Eclipse. Great job guys!

------
Marathon52
Great! It saves me a lot of time since I'm a heavy user. Thanks guys!

------
elekfafafa
Great job!!!

------
logologo
It's simply great!

